# Leur mariage bat de l'aile



## Loic

Entendant à l'instant à la radio la phrase "Leur marriage bat de l'aïle" mon réflexe est de me demander comment je le dirais en anglais ?
"Their marriage is on the rocks" ? Il doit y avoir mieux , non ?
Merci d'y réfléchir ...


----------



## englishman

Loic said:
			
		

> Entendant à l'instant à la radio la phrase "Leur marriage bat de l'aïle" mon réflexe est de me demander comment je le dirais en anglais ?
> "Their marriage is on the rocks" ? Il doit y avoir mieux , non ?
> Merci d'y réfléchir ...


I'm not familiar with the French phrase, but if it has a negative connotation, then your suggestion if fine, and is a standard expression. However, the French seems rather pleasant: "Their marriage is beating its wings" which seems to imply that their marriage is taking flight, flying high, reaching for the stars, or something like that.


----------



## timpeac

Loic said:
			
		

> Entendant à l'instant à la radio la phrase "Leur marriage bat de l'aïle" mon réflexe est de me demander comment je le dirais en anglais ?
> "Their marriage is on the rocks" ? Il doit y avoir mieux , non ?
> Merci d'y réfléchir ...


Loïc - tu veux dire "aile" sans ¨, non ?

De toute façon, "on the rocks" me semble très bien, et spécifique aux marriages. Pourquoi ne l'aimes-tu pas ?


----------



## Gardefeu

Puis-je aussi me permettre de faire remarquer qu'en français _mariage_ ne prend qu'un R? [il est vrai qu'à la radio, ça ne se voit pas!  ]


----------



## Loic

Oh no, the meaning is definitely : 'it's not going well at all and a possible divorce is looming in the distance '  It's a set phrase, idiom  quite in use still in French


----------



## Loic

Merci à tous, eh bien , je me disais qu'il y avait peut-être d'autres possibilités et j'aime enrichir mes connaissances -ce en quoi ce site/forum apporte énormément !!!
Merci Gardefeu, oui,  il ne faut aussi q'un seul 'l' pour voler de ses deux ailes, mais je vieillis, je vieillis, et l'étouderie ... et c'est vrai avec l'anglais on finit par se laisser attirer. Ce serait intéressant de signaler un certain nombre de ces différences dans ce forum, tiens ! (envelope, traffic, literature, j'en passe ...)


----------



## timpeac

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Puis-je aussi me permettre de faire remarquer qu'en français _mariage_ ne prend qu'un R? [il est vrai qu'à la radio, ça ne se voit pas!  ]


Doh ! Merci Gardefeu, c'est sur ma liste mentale d'erreurs à éviter mais j'avais oublié de brancher mon cerveau ce soir...


----------



## Nicomon

Histoire de donner d'autres possibilités...

On peut aussi traduire "bat de l'aile" par: 

"is ailing"  "is in trouble"  "is flagging"  "is not healthy"


----------



## Loic

Merci Nicomon, je pensais bien qu'il y avait d'autres possibilités, j'avais pensé aussi à 'going to the dogs'  ? Mais le problème en traduction est toujours que cetaines expressions sont réservées à certains contextes et pas à d'autres.
Merci à tous, j'aurai bientôt d'autres réflexions à vous soumettre  Ce forum est super, et j'en aime l'esprit, décontracté mais compétent et partageant la passion des mots et des langues ...


----------



## timpeac

Loic said:
			
		

> Merci Nicomon, je pensais bien qu'il y avait d'autres possibilités, j'avais pensé aussi à 'going to the dogs' ? Mais le problème en traduction est toujours que cetaines expressions sont réservées à certains contextes et pas à d'autres.
> Merci à tous, j'aurai bientôt d'autres réflexions à vous soumettre  Ce forum est super, et j'en aime l'esprit, décontracté mais compétent et partageant la passion des mots et des langues ...


"Going to the dogs" ça marche aussi. J'ai pensé à "is on its last legs" aussi, qui utilise un "membre" du corps.


----------



## Loic

D'accord Timpeac, j'enregistre cette nouvelle possibilité à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé. Merciiiiiii !


----------



## alisonp

I'd agree with Nicomon's suggestions: they're less drastic than things like "on the rocks", "on its last legs", which rather suggests that they've all but signed the divorce papers to me.  (You'd need to make sure you got the tenor right, or you could end up misrepresenting the situation).  Or what about "in difficulties" or "having difficulties", if you're talking about the couple rather than the marriage?


----------



## Loic

Tout-a-fait, Alisonp, mais il y aussi le fait qu'il serait intéressant de rendre une expression idiomatique/métaphore par une expression équivalente en anglais si cela se peut, sinon, oui, on restera un cran en dessous:ce sont les problèmes de la traduction. Merci en tout cas pour la justesse de la rermarque.


----------



## timpeac

alisonp said:
			
		

> I'd agree with Nicomon's suggestions: they're less drastic than things like "on the rocks", "on its last legs", which rather suggests that they've all but signed the divorce papers to me.


But isn't that exactly what the French idiom means? (I'm not saying for sure it is, but that's certainly what I understood by it). I thought the image was of a dying bird on the ground so weak that it's frantically flapping its wings too tired to take off (maybe I've just ended up with the wrong mental image, though!)


----------



## radjane dessama

alisonp said:
			
		

> I'd agree with Nicomon's suggestions: they're less drastic than things like "on the rocks", "on its last legs", which rather suggests that they've all but signed the divorce papers to me. (You'd need to make sure you got the tenor right, or you could end up misrepresenting the situation). Or what about "in difficulties" or "having difficulties", if you're talking about the couple rather than the marriage?


 
Je suis d'accord avec Alisonp.  _On the rocks _et _on its last legs_ donnent l'impression que le mariage est au-delà de tout espoir

par contre, je préférerais _shaky, wobbly _ou même _teetering_

et puis il y a toujours cette expression favorite de Wodehouse : _there's a rift within the lute_


----------



## JamesM

Another possibility: _their marriage is struggling.

_


----------



## Loic

Dans le dictionnaire _Robert: Expressions et Locutions_ on trouve une expression de même sens mais moins concise : _Ne battre ( plus) que d'une aile _etégalement_ :Avoir du plomb dans l'aile :_métaphores de l'oiseau blessé et, en ce qui concerne la dernière, touché par le tir d'un chasseur : donc le mariage dans le cas de ma demande est très menacé... 'C'est plutôt mal parti' comme nous disons familièrement et avec pessimisme pour une situation donnée. Voilà quelques précisions sur les nuances du sens pour aider à affiner le choix de traduction.


----------



## Loic

J'aime bien le sens rendu par _wobbly, shaky, teetering_ Radjane Dessama, mais donc, il n'y aurait pas d'expression idiomatique équivalente ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Robert and Collins translates this as "their marriage is in a bad state" or "in a shaky state".


----------



## timpeac

"Rocky" usually, or at least often, refers just to marriages.


----------



## Loic

Merci Timpeac pour "rocky". Quelque chose à voir avec "on the rocks" discuté plus haut ? 
Ou (joke !!!!!!!) avec S Stalone/Stallone ? ). Bon, il va falloir se faire à l'idée que les mariages anglo-saxons don't flap their wing(s) .


----------



## timpeac

Loic said:


> Merci Timpeac pour "rocky". Quelque chose à voir avec "on the rocks" discuté plus haut ?
> Ou (joke !!!!!!!) avec S Stalone/Stallone ? ). Bon, il va falloir se faire à l'idée que les mariages anglo-saxons don't flap their wing(s) .


Oui, quelque chose à voir, je m'imagine, mais "on the rocks" veut dire que c'est probablement fini dans quelques jours-semaines-mois. "Rocky" n'est pas aussi fort que ça - ça veut dire qu'il y a de grands problèmes dans ce mariage tout simplement.


----------



## ChiMike

Loic said:


> Entendant à l'instant à la radio la phrase "Leur marriage bat de l'aïle" mon réflexe est de me demander comment je le dirais en anglais ?
> "Their marriage is on the rocks" ? Il doit y avoir mieux , non ?
> Merci d'y réfléchir ...


 
is on its last legs.
is flying on a wing and a prayer.

*Carmen
*L'oiseau que tu croyais surprendre
battit de l'aile et s'envola;
l'amour est loin, tu peux l'attendre,
tu ne l'attends plus, il est là.
Tout autour de toi, vite, vite,
il vient, s'en va, puis il revient;
tu crois le tenir, il t'évite,
tu crois l'éviter, il te tient!


----------



## Loic

Thanks a lot, ChiMike. I like the "flying on a wing and a prayer" ! Is it used a lot ? In both Us and British English ? Do you mind telling me more about it ?
In Carmen's "battit de l'aile et s'envola" the meaning is different :_The bird flapped its wing(s) and flew away, n_ice excerpt from the lyrics of the opera, indeed !


----------



## ChiMike

Loic said:


> Thanks a lot, ChiMike. I like the "flying on a wing and a prayer" ! Is it used a lot ? In both Us and British English ? Do you mind telling me more about it ?
> In Carmen's "battit de l'aile et s'envola" the meaning is different :_The bird flapped its wing(s) and flew away, n_ice excerpt from the lyrics of the opera, indeed !


 
I have always tried to understand the origin of this expression in French, and the extract from Carmen (L'amour est un oiseau rebelle que nul ne peut apprivoiser, etc.) always seemed pretty close. In English, of course, one might understand: Is really taking off! - which is just the opposite.

"flying on a wing and a prayer" is actually a reference to airplanes and dates from the second World War: one wing shot off...

It is now used for situations like this, but, it may be too optimistic - since somehow, one always hopes they will still land safely. It is most often used when the incident is over: "Boy, you sure were flying on a wing and a prayer!" But Liz Smith (the gossip columnist for the New York Daily News) used to use it in just this context with some little comment to take away the sting: "Let's hope they make it!"


----------



## Loic

That's a very accurate and detailed explanation for "a wing and a prayer'! Thanks a lot ChiMike.
Yes, of course, in Carmen the bird flaps /flutters (depending on the size of the bird ?)its wings before 'taking off (-sort of  )to escape and flee from its lover...  Leur amour n'a pas nécessairement atteint le stade d'avoir "_du plomb dans l'aile _ou_ de ne battre que d'une aile _ou_ de battre de l'aile _-au sens figuré-..." It just comes and goes"...


----------



## Herr Fixxxer

--> to fray around the edges

Just forget the words and concentrate on the expression


----------



## texasweed

hey, 'scuse me mais moi J'ai un *restaurant* qui bat de l'aile (to translate...)
"je prend la direction d’un restaurant qui bat de l’aile..."
Would "*teetering*" work here? Your marriage-specific context confused me!


----------



## timpeac

texasweed said:


> hey, 'scuse me mais moi J'ai un *restaurant* qui bat de l'aile (to translate...)
> "je prend la direction d’un restaurant qui bat de l’aile..."
> Would "*teetering*" work here? Your marriage-specific context confused me!


I think I'd go for "ailing" or perhaps "failing" for a restaurant.


----------



## texasweed

Thank you Tim! I like "ailing"


----------



## timpeac

texasweed said:


> Thank you Tim! I like "ailing"


You're welcomeI hadn't thought of it before, but I wonder if English "ailing" is actually related to the French idea of "bat de l'*aile*"?


----------



## texasweed

It seems to be of Latin origin for "ail" (allium) a reference to being in trouble for having bad breath? Hum. Interesting question. Anyone knows?


----------



## ChiMike

texasweed said:


> It seems to be of Latin origin for "ail" (allium) a reference to being in trouble for having bad breath? Hum. Interesting question. Anyone knows?


 
Hi Tex!
OE eglan
related to modern German: ekeln, Ekel (nausea)

So, the only relation here is the great song:
Love is Good for Anything That Ails You

or, as Fred said to Ginger:
Let's Face the Music - And DANCE! 

although, maybe you could combine a few things and say it's

tweetering on the brink of going belly up


----------



## Nicomon

timpeac said:


> You're welcomeI hadn't thought of it before, but I wonder if English "ailing" is actually related to the French idea of "bat de l'*aile*"?


 
It is actually why ailing was my first suggestion (post #8).  I had no clue whether or not it was related... but thought it sounded alike.


----------

